# -2  -3

## Natal'y

,  -2  -3     ?    (  )     ,      .     -.  ,              .  ,         ,       :
 1
I .
     ,    1-  .
   2  
 2
II .

   1,5  .
    .   ,       ,        , ,      .    -2 , -3          ()    ???
, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

?     ,      .    :        ,  .. 2, 3,   - ,   , , -  .

----------

?   ,      .   .      .

----------


## Natal'y

(     :-( ),      "",      (            ,      .       ,           ""          . ... ,     "           .. . ".    ,        . ...,   .        ,   ...

----------

-  .     ,        .    "   " (   ?),   -     ,        ,     .   .    -2 ,   ,  -3     .    -  -.
      ,               ?       .

----------


## Natal'y

,        .    ,       , ..   ,             .  ..  ...

----------

?

----------


## Svetishe

,        .

----------

,   ,  ,     .   ,    . ,     ,  ,  , , ,    ,           (       ).

----------


## Svetishe

.  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,     .     ,     :     .

----------

.  (      )     ,    .    .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,   ,     .   ?

----------

,        ,   .   ,    (  )   .

----------


## Natal'y

,   ,     ,     .       ,      ,    ,  ,          ,  ,   ,  ,     ,      ,           -  ,      "     ,       ".        .              ,       ,           , ,              ,        :-(((  ,    ,   ,      -  ...  :-(       ( ,       ) -  . 
      - ,        .

----------


## 2006

-          
1.    (,     ..)
2.         -6
3.      -2 (        )          ,  -3   -   
4.

----------


## NataVK

> -          
> 1.    (,     ..)
> 2.         -6
> 3.      -2 (        )          ,  -3   -   
> 4.


 !   :Smilie:      ,     .   ...      .,       .  .       . :
1.  ( )            
2.    (  )      -.... -...  ...     ...       ...
, !!!!!

----------

1.    (): , , /,    ,    .
2.  - (   )    1,     Exel (, ,  ).     ,        ?

----------


## NataVK

1. "  .."    .:"...    ...  ... ..   .."   ?            ..   ...
2. 1   1   ?
3. ....   .....   (    ))),    -   -... ,    ""...    ...   : -     !     :-))

----------


## Svetishe

,          .   -  ,   -  ,   . ,     , , -,          ,  -,   ,       "".     ,        .

----------

1.      ,        .
2. ,    1-,          .
3.    ,    ,            .     ,  .

----------

